

Business Cards - feint
http://feint.me/articles/business-cards

======
jamesbritt
I was at a meeting with a mix of business people and hackers, and one person
asked another, someone who apparently was offering some sort of SEO or
marketing services, for his card.

He replied, "I don't have cards. I don't need them; I'm on the Internet."

There was much knowing chuckling in the group. Such insight! Clearly this was
a man hip to the times, who knew how the modern age worked.

Later, as I walked to my car, I realized that I didn't catch his full name,
nor did I have any idea what his Web domain might be. How could I find out
more about him? Oh, right, he's on the Web!

Except I have no idea what to feed Google, and the only way _would_ have that
info is if I committed his name to memory or went through the trouble of
writing it down or otherwise recording it someplace.

In other words, as far as he was concerned, the burden was on _me_ to make the
effort to be able to look him up.

Well, fuck that. You can't be bothered? Neither can I.

Make it easy for people. Cards don't have to be clever or cute, they simply
need to have enough information so someone can find you later on. Put a QR
code on there for folks who would rather scan your info straight into their
phone. But try to make things a little easier for people who have shown some
genuine interest in you.

